# Mega Mantis L1 (Video)



## Precarious (Sep 29, 2010)

I think this is only L1...

These things get HUGE!

Photos of adult here.

Soundtrack by Precarious. :walkman:


----------



## Seattle79 (Sep 30, 2010)

Geeze! :mellow: I saw the pics of the adult female. WOW! Is this Mantis the largest breed in the world? I don't know anything about Mega Mantis.

-Kevin


----------



## Precarious (Sep 30, 2010)

Seattle79 said:


> I don't know anything about Mega Mantis.
> 
> -Kevin


Me neither. :blink:


----------



## Colorcham427 (Sep 30, 2010)

Precarious said:


> I think this is only L1...


where can I get one of these?! what is the specie's name???? ooh nvm.. Plistospilota guineensis!!!!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 30, 2010)

Wanted: half dozen Mega mantis!


----------



## massaman (Sep 30, 2010)

You will need alot of good luck and I highly doubt anyone has these in the U.S and well crisp may or may not have these anyways and your be lucky to find someone that has them if anyone does!


----------



## LauraMG (Sep 30, 2010)

:sleeping: Oh, sorry! Your music was just so relaxing! :lol: 

I love the slit looking eyes and the spots on it's back! Pretty sweet little thing!


----------



## Precarious (Sep 30, 2010)

Laura G said:


> :sleeping: Oh, sorry! Your music was just so relaxing! :lol:


( WAKE UP!!! &gt; :blink: There's a mega mantis eating your cat!

Recomended feeders after L4: puppies &amp; kittens

Srsly...


----------



## LauraMG (Sep 30, 2010)

Precarious said:


> Recomended feeders after L4: puppies &amp; kittens
> 
> Srsly...


Don't forget the bunnies.....


----------



## lancaster1313 (Sep 30, 2010)

I might have to get me an exotic species now. :blink:  :wub: I wasn't going to do it, but now...


----------



## LauraMG (Sep 30, 2010)

likebugs said:


> I might have to get me an exotic species now. :blink:  :wub: I wasn't going to do it, but now...


You can't resist the MEGA MANTIS!!!  :lol:


----------



## Precarious (Sep 30, 2010)

likebugs said:


> I might have to get me an exotic species now. :blink:  :wub: I wasn't going to do it, but now...





Laura G said:


> You can't resist the MEGA MANTIS!!!  :lol:


I guess size does matter.  

You know what they say:

The bigger the mantis the better the...

um... mmm... Atlantis? :huh: 

Well, nothing really rhymes with "mantis" so forget it. :angry:


----------



## lancaster1313 (Sep 30, 2010)

:lol: I like the small ones too. It is just that a big bug seems like more of a pet to me. I like the large beetles as well.


----------



## Seattle79 (Sep 30, 2010)

What!? You feed Mega Mantis cats, puppies, and bunnies!?   That is mean! Not good......... I hate Mega Mantis..... :angry:


----------



## Precarious (Oct 1, 2010)

Seattle79 said:


> What!? You feed Mega Mantis cats, puppies, and bunnies!?   That is mean! Not good......... I hate Mega Mantis..... :angry:


No! I don't feed them to him! That would be wrong.

What I do is _sacrifice _them to him. Mega Mantis demands strict obedience and worship punctuated with generous gifts...

mainly puppies and kittens...

and bunnies...

which he eats... :huh: 

Does that make sense???


----------



## LauraMG (Oct 1, 2010)

Precarious said:


> No! I don't feed them to him! That would be wrong.
> 
> What I do is _sacrifice _them to him. Mega Mantis demands strict obedience and worship punctuated with generous gifts...
> 
> ...


Better a puppy or kitten or bunny should be sacrificed rather than a Precarious. Whatever you want MEGA MANTIS!!!! We will obey


----------



## Precarious (Oct 1, 2010)

Laura G said:


> Whatever you want MEGA MANTIS!!!! We will obey


Yes, that's it. All bow down to Mega Mantis...

Obey!

Obey!!

OBEY!!! 

( It wasn't me, Mega Mantis. It was Laura G I tellz ya! &gt;


----------



## lancaster1313 (Oct 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## Seattle79 (Oct 1, 2010)

Oh. If you sacrifice puppies, kitties and bunnies then that is just fine. I'm all for sacrifices  

-Kevin


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 1, 2010)

my old lady would kill me if I showed my MEGA MANTIS to everyone! :whistling:


----------



## Precarious (Oct 1, 2010)

angelofdeathzz said:


> my old lady would kill me if I showed my MEGA MANTIS to everyone! :whistling:


See, I'm single so I can post videos of mine. And I'll post more as it gets bigger. Just wait till you see how big it gets!   

Hey, wait... :huh: 

Get your mind out of the gutter! Do not soil the name of the mighty Mega Mantis with your potty humor! For shame! :innocent:


----------



## LauraMG (Oct 1, 2010)

Precarious said:


> See, I'm single so I can post videos of mine. And I'll post more as it gets bigger. Just wait till you see how big it gets!
> 
> Hey, wait... :huh:
> 
> Get your mind out of the gutter! Do not soil the name of the mighty Mega Mantis with your potty humor! For shame! :innocent:


This is a family forum guys! Pervs.....( :lol: I laughed though)


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 1, 2010)

I told him he shouldn't waive his MEGA MANTIS around!!! its just not right.  kids may see it's big ugly and GREEN?


----------



## Precarious (Oct 1, 2010)

angelofdeathzz said:


> I told him he shouldn't waive his MEGA MANTIS around!!! its just not right.  kids may see it's big ugly and GREEN?


Mr. McGee, don't make the Mega Mantis angry. You wouldn't like it when it's angry! Grrrrr!


----------



## lancaster1313 (Oct 1, 2010)

Oh no! :no: What has become of the world these days? These people are here, with thier MEGA MANTIS out for all the world to see! Someone should put a stop to this behavior. :angry:


----------



## LauraMG (Oct 1, 2010)

MEGA MANTIS is like Godzilla. Precarious, I would recommend buying a helmet and maybe some elbow pads.....


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 1, 2010)

Likebugs, Laura, I'm sorry you ladies had to see this! :no: I assure you steps have been taken where you won't have to put up with this visual abuse again. he has been heavily medicated and is currently receiving electroshock therapy. if it does happen again... :hammer:


----------



## Precarious (Oct 1, 2010)

:wacko: I feel all better now.

Thank you nurse Ratched...


----------



## Precarious (Oct 1, 2010)

Laura G said:


> MEGA MANTIS is like Godzilla. Precarious, I would recommend buying a helmet and maybe some elbow pads.....


I tried that but he just ate around the helmet and elbow pads, which is good. I'm typing this with my elbows.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Oct 1, 2010)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Likebugs, Laura, I'm sorry you ladies had to see this! :no: I assure you steps have been taken where you won't have to put up with this visual abuse again. he has been heavily medicated and is currently receiving electroshock therapy. if it does happen again... :hammer:


  Oh, my! That sounds a bit extreme. :lol:


----------



## LauraMG (Oct 1, 2010)

I love this thread......


----------



## Precarious (Oct 1, 2010)

Laura G said:


> I love this thread......


Then why don't you marry it? :tt2:


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 1, 2010)

50 more cc's of Demerol are being administered as we speak! :shifty:


----------



## LauraMG (Oct 1, 2010)

Precarious said:


> Then why don't you marry it? :tt2:


Dear MEGA MANTIS L1 (Video) thread,

 Will you marry me? I love you......


----------



## lancaster1313 (Oct 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## Precarious (Oct 1, 2010)

Laura G said:


> Dear MEGA MANTIS L1 (Video) thread,
> 
> Will you marry me? I love you......


Weird...

It just PMed me saying "yes" and requesting a dowry of puppies, kittens and bunnies.

Bridal registry is at Petco.

Congratulations you two! :euro:


----------



## Seattle79 (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm so scared right now......  Stop it!  The Dark Side can't take it anymore  

-Kevin


----------



## Precarious (Oct 2, 2010)

Seattle79 said:


> I'm so scared right now......  Stop it!  The Dark Side can't take it anymore
> 
> -Kevin


I have more midichlorians than you...

Light Side/Dark Side?

Come to the Gray Middle! You can dip a toe in each.


----------



## Seattle79 (Oct 2, 2010)

Precarious said:


> I have more midichlorians than you...
> 
> Light Side/Dark Side?
> 
> Come to the Gray Middle! You can dip a toe in each.


 :angry:


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 2, 2010)

Seattle79 said:


> :angry:


Seattle79 my young padiwon double dipping is the way to go.

welcome to the gray side of the force.

this message was yoda approved. :fortuneteller:


----------



## LauraMG (Oct 2, 2010)

angelofdeathzz said:


> this message was yoda approved. :fortuneteller:


 :lol:


----------



## Precarious (Oct 2, 2010)

Now you're ALL going to get it!!!

Mega Mantis, be praised, has molted to his second unholy incarnation!

Revel in the shear magnitude of his glory!!!







There will be some h3ll to pay for those non-believers among you. And for those who tarnished His image, you're sucka fools! You're foolish, sucka! Expect a phone call from one of His earthly representatives...


----------



## LauraMG (Oct 2, 2010)

Precarious said:


> Now you're ALL going to get it!!!
> 
> Mega Mantis, be praised, has molted to his second unholy incarnation!
> 
> Revel in the shear magnitude of his glory!!!


Ah snap!


----------



## Precarious (Oct 2, 2010)

Laura G said:


> Ah snap!


"Snap!" indeed! I wouldn't answer the phone if I were you...


----------



## Seattle79 (Oct 2, 2010)

OMG! Like the walls at the mall are like totally, totally tall!

........What.........?


----------



## LauraMG (Oct 2, 2010)

Seattle79 said:


> OMG! Like the walls at the mall are like totally, totally tall!
> 
> ........What.........?


I don't get it.....


----------



## Seattle79 (Oct 2, 2010)

Laura G said:


> I don't get it.....


Me either :mellow:


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 2, 2010)

as you see your Jedi mind tricks do not work here, and now precarious's MEGA MANTIS will more than likely have it's way with you.  

And I think you scared Laura, Hope your happy now . :angry: :stuart:


----------



## LauraMG (Oct 2, 2010)

angelofdeathzz said:


> And I think you scared Laura, Hope your happy now . :angry: :stuart:


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 2, 2010)

Laura, too bad you already got hitched to Precarious online and everything, cause I take good care of you  :lol: don't let Precarous know


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 2, 2010)

OK! they can't all be funny ,but that was a joke. sorry Laura :flowers:


----------



## LauraMG (Oct 2, 2010)

angelofdeathzz said:


> OK! they can't all be funny ,but that was a joke. sorry Laura :flowers:


Oh, I wasn't offended! Just making dinner :lol: The fam's gotta eat! They'd all starve without me :devil:


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 2, 2010)

Laura G said:


> Oh, I wasn't offended! Just making dinner :lol: The fam's gotta eat! They'd all starve without me :devil:


I know the feel'n it happens to me from time to time .lol


----------



## Precarious (Oct 3, 2010)

Oh you kids...


----------



## LauraMG (Oct 3, 2010)

Precarious said:


> Oh you kids...


 :tt2:


----------



## Seattle79 (Oct 3, 2010)

Where is Mega Mantis from? Africa? Asia? Endor?

-Kevin


----------



## guapoalto049 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hahaha this thread is absolute madness! I'm almost positive they're from western Africa- Liberia, Ivory Coast, Ghana, Togo, etc. I heard they were also spotted on Pandora


----------



## LauraMG (Oct 3, 2010)

guapoalto049 said:


> I heard they were also spotted on Pandora


They would fit the size of everything else on Pandora! :lol:


----------



## Precarious (Oct 3, 2010)

Laura G said:


> Oh, I wasn't offended! Just making dinner :lol: The fam's gotta eat! They'd all starve without me :devil:


She went all out...

She made cricket casserole with blue bottle french flies and the house fly salad. Then for desert she fed them each honey off a toothpick.

She will make a good wife for this thread, to which she is betrothed. :wub: 

All hail Mega Mantis! :chef:


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 3, 2010)

Here's a pic of one doing its threat display, pretty cool,  imagine that its 8-9 inchs tall !


----------



## Precarious (Oct 3, 2010)

guapoalto049 said:


> Hahaha this thread is absolute madness! I'm almost positive they're from western Africa- Liberia, Ivory Coast, Ghana, Togo, etc. I heard they were also spotted on Pandora


I bow to guapoalto049's superior knowledge :smarty: on this subject as I have no idea. Not much info out there that I could find.


----------



## shorty (Oct 3, 2010)

How many centimeters does the female reach in adulthood?


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 3, 2010)

It is hard to find any info on these, but I think there like 2,000 centimeters.  :lol:


----------



## LauraMG (Oct 3, 2010)

angelofdeathzz said:


> It is hard to find any info on these, but I think there like 2,000 centimeters.  :lol:


My cousin's best friend's sister's daughter saw one this one time that was the size of a skyscraper! Hand to gawd!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 3, 2010)

yeah, I think she should go on Jerry Springer with that, he's doing a special on "my mega mantis ate my mother-in-law" :tt2:


----------



## Seattle79 (Oct 4, 2010)

You guys think Mega Mantis can eat Mothra? Mega Mantis can take Godzilla down easily but Mothra....... I don't know.....


----------



## Precarious (Oct 4, 2010)

Seattle79 said:


> You guys think Mega Mantis can eat Mothra? Mega Mantis can take Godzilla down easily but Mothra....... I don't know.....


Mothera is mostly wings. Mega Mantis would rip those wings off and be left with a butterfly burrito, which he would proceed to chomp.


----------



## Seattle79 (Oct 4, 2010)

Precarious said:


> Mothera is mostly wings. Mega Mantis would rip those wings off and be left with a butterfly burrito, which he would proceed to chomp.


What about Mothra in Larval form? Mothra can shoot silk at Mega Mantises arms and will be all tied up. I just don't know if Mega Mantis can survive Larval Mortha.....


----------



## guapoalto049 (Oct 4, 2010)

Mega mantis would be killed by larva mothra, then mechanically reconstructed by a group of aliens living on planet earth (but disguised as humans) to fulfill their plan to destroy all mankind. Mega mantis would now be mecha-mega mantis, complete with laser eyes and explosive discoidal spines.

Gozilla, mothra, and Anguirus would join forces with team Earth and eventually defeat their metallic foe, while the depthless characters in the human subplot learn valuable lessons about mankind in the process of this titanic slugfest.


----------



## Precarious (Oct 4, 2010)

guapoalto049 said:


> Mega mantis would be killed by larva mothra, then mechanically reconstructed by a group of aliens living on planet earth (but disguised as humans) to fulfill their plan to destroy all mankind. Mega mantis would now be mecha-mega mantis, complete with laser eyes and explosive discoidal spines.
> 
> Gozilla, mothra, and Anguirus would join forces with team Earth and eventually defeat their metallic foe, while the depthless characters in the human subplot learn valuable lessons about mankind in the process of this titanic slugfest.


Thank you! I'll save my breath. Once again I bow to your wisdom, sir.

There is little doubt Mecha-Mega Mantis would be the result of such an encounter.

Mayhap a bit of cursory research is in order before posing such pedantic queries? :detective:


----------



## guapoalto049 (Oct 4, 2010)

Precarious said:


> Thank you! I'll save my breath. Once again I bow to your wisdom, sir.
> 
> There is little doubt Mecha-Mega Mantis would be the result of such an encounter.
> 
> Mayhap a bit of cursory research is in order before posing such pedantic queries? :detective:


Haha I concur with the above statement. Readers of mantidforum, I believe our first motion picture is in order. I'll get Jimmy Cameron on the horn...


----------



## JoeCapricorn (Oct 4, 2010)

How big does this mantis get, seriously? Are they the biggest of mantises?


----------



## Seattle79 (Oct 4, 2010)

JoeCapricorn said:


> How big does this mantis get, seriously? Are they the biggest of mantises?


Mecha-Mega Mantis is the biggest of all Mantises. Mecha-Mega Mantis is 50 metes tall (just over 164 feet). Mecha-Mega Mantis will destroy Mothra's signing twin fairies once and for all! :lol:


----------



## Precarious (Oct 4, 2010)

JoeCapricorn said:


> How big does this mantis get, seriously? Are they the biggest of mantises?


I read they get around 8" but as I said it's tough to get much info.

I believe there is a species that is longer, though not heavier as it is built more like a phasmid than a mantid.


----------



## Seattle79 (Oct 4, 2010)

Is Mega Mantis a newly discovered species? Can't be that new. Why isn't there more Mega Mantis breeders in the U.S.? or even Europe?


----------



## Precarious (Oct 4, 2010)

Seattle79 said:


> Is Mega Mantis a newly discovered species? Can't be that new. Why isn't there more Mega Mantis breeders in the U.S.? or even Europe?


No idea. They aren't supposed to be a particularly difficult species.

I think the problem is that the ooths are mainly found in crashed meteorites. Most burn up in the upper atmosphere. No one knows why but when they reach adulthood they fly into space and mate on the dark side of the moon. That may be where the Mecha-Mega aliens have their base and whatnot.

Plus NASA tracks the trajectory of the ooths and retrieves them. So the government is likely using them for some special weapons project or maybe studying them to find a weakness in case the Mecha-Mega aliens try to use them to take over. Only the stragglers make it into the hobby.

They have been around for a while because HR Giger said they were the inspiration for the biomechanical alien design used in the movie Alien.

I'm thinking they need zero gravity or very low gravity to mate. That and a very cold, dark vacuum. I'm building a vacuum chamber in the basement incorporating an anti-gravity project I've been messing with using super-cooled magnetically coupled superconductors. Since the superconductive materials I'm using require very low temperatures anyway (the closer to absolute zero the better) it works out pretty well. I'm just trying to work out the math. Super-String theory is a bee-yatch! nline2long:


----------



## Seattle79 (Oct 4, 2010)

Hey Precarious, let me know if you need funding for your anti-gravity project. We need to start breeding these Megas down here on Earth. We need a Mecha-Mega Mantis army to help defend the Earth from the Mecha-Mega Aliens and Space Godzilla.


----------



## Precarious (Oct 4, 2010)

Seattle79 said:


> Hey Precarious, let me know if you need funding for your anti-gravity project. We need to start breeding these Megas down here on Earth. We need a Mecha-Mega Mantis army to help defend the Earth from the Mecha-Mega Aliens and Space Godzilla.


Now accepting donations of gold bars and other precious metal bullion.

Ch'Ching!


----------



## guapoalto049 (Oct 4, 2010)

Seattle79 said:


> Mecha-Mega Mantis is the biggest of all Mantises. Mecha-Mega Mantis is 50 metes tall (just over 164 feet). Mecha-Mega Mantis will destroy Mothra's signing twin fairies once and for all! :lol:


Hahaha end their stupid mothra chants once and for all!! :hammer:


----------

